# Construcción Fuente Variable Digital!



## sebasdar (May 10, 2010)

Hola Gente del Foro:

                            La verdad e visto muchos proyectos interesante, y la verdad me encataria poder formar parte de su grupo.

                            Mi idea es hacer una fuente variable de 24 Volts, pero el problema no es la fuente en si, ya que es simple hacerlo con 2 simples potenciometros, uno para variaciones gruesas y otra fina. Lo que yo quiero plantear y haber si me pueden dar una mano, es varia la tension digitalmente. No quiero poner ningun pic aunque se simplifica las cosas, ya que primero quiero empezar de abajo. Les comento que es lo que tengo en mente.

                            Mi idea es usar un contador de 4 bits Up/Down, asi de esta forma sumar y restar valores. Como sabemos los valores salen en binario, entonces utilizaria un Conversor Digital analogico para transformar dichos valores a tension. Y luego poniendo un amplificar operacional de una cierta ganancia para elevar dicha tension y de esta forma inyectarselo a la base de algun LM350 o el que sea. Asi de esta forma podemos variarla con dos simples pulsadores. Por ahora el proyecto es ese, una ves que funcione, me gustaria ampliarle algun voltimetro con display pero lo prinsipal es la fuente regulada.

                            Lo que necesitaria es que me comenten que les parese la idea, y que Contador, Conversor Digital analogico y amplificador me convendria comprar para empezar.

                            Desde ya muchas gracias y espero a que me ayuden asi de esta forma poder mostrarles el proyecto terminado.

Espero sus comentarios

Saludos

Sebastian


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 10, 2010)

Este tema viene bueno en la parte de voltimetro

*Voltímetro digital con ICL7107*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2010)

Te doy un consejo sin cobrarte nada 

El hacer el control de tensión en forma digital es un gasto inútil, por que a menos que gastes bastante mas dinero, nunca vas a tener la resolución que te permite un potenciómetro (o dos) vulgar y silvestre. Si usás un DAC de 10 bits (que es medio caro) tenés 1024 puntos de resolución, que para una variación entre 1.2V y 24V te dá una resolución de 24mV...en números redondos...y eso con pulsadores, DAC, contadores y el circuito de adaptación al LM350. Si usás dos potes de $4 cada uno, tenés una resolución mucho mayor - y útil para el ajuste de circuito analógicos - con la milésima parte del trabajo y la quinta o sexta parte del gasto.

Me parece perfecto que quieras aprender a usar DACs y ADCs y contadores y toda la bola, pero esta no me parece la mejor aplicación para usarlos y aprenderlos...


----------



## sebasdar (May 10, 2010)

Gracias por los consejos...igualmente es una idea de hace mucho que quiero hacerlo, de ultima que no sea tan presisa pero si que sea digital...es como para hacer una fuente variable pero mas para esta epoca...asique si ahi alguna idea de que usar para hacerlo...se lo agradeceria...Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## mariano22 (May 10, 2010)

te comviene, si necesitas una presicion exacta del voltage, arma el circuito del LM317T y ponle un potenciometro MULTIVUELTAS. En mi fuente lo tengo, hasta con el mismo voltimetro (ICL7170) y anda genial...

saludos!


----------



## sebasdar (May 11, 2010)

Hola...si..entiendo..pero lo que pasa es que ya tengo una fuente con pote, quiero armar una con botones, necesito que cambie de 100mv, no que sea gran cosa. Se que como los potenciometro no ahi pero el tema pasa por otro lado. Quiero renovar la fuente y que quede algo mejor, es como los equipos de musica, como los potenciometro no hay para subir o bajar volumen pero la tecnologia avanza y lo hiciero igual digital y no hay que tomarlo como una traba, snio como un progreso...por eso quiero que me ayuden a elegir que componentes usar y de ahi hacer el proyecto. Se los agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran...saludos


----------



## mariano22 (May 11, 2010)

mmm chee no lo veo imposible peroo si muy jodido de armar.... me parece que te vas a complicar mucho la vida, y gastando $, por algo que nose te va a ser tan util como lo mas basico....
Por mi, yo no lo haria, me resulta muy de gusto... pero si quieres, hazlo! yo no te podre ayudar ya que nunca lo hice y no tengo el conocimiento necesario para hacerlo...

un saludo


----------



## sebasdar (May 11, 2010)

Gracias por la recomendacion, tienen razon pero es cierto...es por gusto pero la verdad es que existen...las e visto y por eso quiero saber como poder hacerlo...complicado es pero no imposuble..igualmente gracias y si llego a hacerla funcionar les comento...saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 12, 2010)

Una vez lo pensé y salio esto:
Entero binario de 5 bits + 2v
Decimales de 4 bits BCD
Algunas resistencias no existen, solo teórico, nunca se construyó.
El .zip contiene archivo de Multisim 10.1


----------



## sebasdar (May 15, 2010)

Gracias por la Info, voy a estudiarlo haber como se puede hacer...la verdad muchas gracias...Saludos


----------



## eserock (May 15, 2010)

Hola tal vez podamos ayudarnos mutuamente, yo tambien inetento constrir una fuente de esas caracteristicas, para mi los pasos de 1 volt son suficientes tengo dos posibles soluciones.
la primera usando el circuito propuesto por el fabricante del LM317 en el que pone transistores que son activados por un pic cada transistor lleva una resitencia de valor diferente que va conectada al pin de ajuste del LM317, ahi el problema que veo es  que si quieres mucha resolucion por cada valor se se debe agregar un transistor y una resitencia. pero de que funciona funciona eso ya lo he realizado pero no me  satisface el uso de tantos transistores.

la segunda y que me trae un poco loco es muy simple usando la caracteristica de los micros  en sus salida CCP1, que por instrucciones  se conoce como HPWM  puedes hacer  variar la duracion del pulso lo aplicas  aun optoacoplador y despues con un condensador y una resistencia pasarlo a un voltaje analogico de ahi aplicarlo al pin de ajuste del LM317,  he logrado que varie el voltaje de salida de la fuente, el problema se me presenta cuando colocas una carga  fuerte me refiero a mas de 1 ampere, se introduce un ruido  en la señal y empieza a caer el voltaje, no es por falta de corriente  por parte del transformador, he probado ya varias cosas pero aun no llego a la meta que es que proporcione la maxima corriente del LM


----------



## elaficionado (May 15, 2010)

Hola.

Fuente de alimentación digital de 15-valores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MGustavo (May 15, 2010)

*sebasdar*: Te paso el link de una fuente digital. Originalmente fué posteada en una revista de electrónica (Elektor), pero aquí está modificada. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-25v-2-5-amp-dispay-lcd-10903/index6.html

Si la encuentras muy complicada, tratá de buscar el número de la revista en la que se explica el diseño, y da muy buena información.

Saludos!


----------



## sebasdar (May 16, 2010)

Hola...gracias por las respuesta...voy a tratar de ver con todo lo que me comentaron haber que sale.

MGustavo...entre a la pagina pero donde dice como hacerlo, no existe mas el link. Si conseguis el circuito buenisimo, no solo para mi, sino para el foro porque la verdad es un tema interesante. 

Gracias, y les comento que conclusion saco.


----------



## MGustavo (May 16, 2010)

Están posteados los archivos de la fuente modificada, y el artículo de Elektor. Acabo de bajarlos y funcionan perfectamente. Están almacenados en el foro.

Entrá, buscalos y descargalos.. No los voy a cargar de nuevo acá.

Saludos!


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 20, 2010)

Que te parece esta fuente con pulsadores, para aumentar el voltaje, disminuirlo y 
resetearlo.

Son dos contadores up down en cascada, con un dac0800, eso inyecta un voltaje en la terminal de ajuste del 317 y ajustas el voltaje digitalmente!!!


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2010)

Yo tengo lo mismo pero con un ajuste grueso y un ajuste fino para lograr llegar al valor deseado con la misma exactitud pero con una menor cantidad de pulsaciones, esta etapa solo se coloca en lugar del potenciometro.

En el caso de esta fuente, la alimentación original es de 24V, que es lo que se varía.

​


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2010)

Hola.
A los circuito propuestos por *jaimepsantos* y *Earl* seria apropiado poner entre los terminales de ajuste (adj) y salida (out) del LM317 un resistencia de 220 ohmios. Esta resistencia es para dar al regulador una carga mínima de 5mA (en todo momento) necesaria el funcionamiento adecuado del regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Para más infomación acerca del LM317 ver su hoja de datos o datasheet.


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

Saludos Earl y jaime
un par de preguntas y de antemano gracias...
El integrado U4 cual es no se nota un DAC0808?
Lo han armado y funciona? 
la duda me surge porque segun yo el dac0800 necesita un Vee y no veo donde lo conectan....
como que se ve muy facil pero los dac0800 no estan tan simples.... creo...

estaria de lujo que por fin saliera de mi gran duda... 

en especifico donde se conectan el pin 3 y 16  en la salida cual toman pin 4 o 2...


Saludos...


----------



## lubeck (May 21, 2010)

Earl o Jaime

Ya a mi Dac0800 le estan saliendo arañas , lo tengo desde hace un año y nunca me he encontrado algo que funcione y me indique donde se conectan el pin 3... o mejor dicho sin utilizar Vee...

 echenme la mano ....

saludos


----------



## Earl (May 21, 2010)

No lo he probado, pero supongo que con cortocircuitar GND y -VEE funcionaría, en realidad -VEE es solo para ubteer una salida negada (en la patilla 2) con respecto a la patilla 4. No estoy seguro de esto, pero creo que esto pasaría.


----------



## lubeck (May 21, 2010)

Gracias earl

 dejame probarlo... entiendo a lo que te refieres.... 

saludos....


----------



## raulin1966 (Mar 23, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Fuente de alimentación digital de 15-valores.
> 
> ...



segun el esquema alcanzaria hasta 15 volts   que se puede hacer para que llegue a 28 volts?
o ponerle mas pasos  quiero simularla en el MULTISIM pero me aparecen  los pines de in out pero no de alimentacion como lo hago?


esta fuente la construyeron  y funciono?


----------

